
Ask HN: Do you use VPN to access US based services when travelling aboard? - nabaraz
I am travelling to Asia shortly. I am scared of accessing banks, brokers and other critical apps in unsecured wifi.
======
deniel
I know a good VPN with an open service called VeePN works well

------
highhedgehog
You absolutely should use a VPN. It is ALWAYS a good idea.

